# Alora



## Para3 (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi, I am in the process of negotiating on a place very close to Alora, I have been there a few times both winter (if you can call it that!) and summer and love the little town and people seem really friendly, just wondered what it's like for a male in 40s coming on his own? I am setting up a small retreat business so will have stuff to do but wanted to ask for any views and tips and watch outs? I will be doing a concentrated one to one Spanish crash course to start me off before I arrive and want to integrate as much as possible and also is there any real fear factor over rights to stay post brexit or is it media hype? Thanks


----------

